# at what age can you give your pacman frog its first pinky



## alan74 (May 30, 2013)

hi got my first pacman frog its 3 month old albino wondered at what age it can have its first pinky and what other foods are good for it as well as crickets


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

alan74 said:


> hi got my first pacman frog its 3 month old albino wondered at what age it can have its first pinky and what other foods are good for it as well as crickets


If its small enough to fit in his mouth I'm sure he will take it : victory:
I feed mine Garden worms, Locusts, Morio worms, then a treat of one mouse a month :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ideally, don't give it a pinky at all. Mice, especially pinkies, are very high in lipid fats, which amphibians can't metabolise properly. Frequent ingestion results in fat build-ups around various organs including the liver and eyes, and can lead to unhealthy obesity, liver disease, blindness or even death. The odd pinky, once in a while, shouldn't cause problems, but they are really best avoided. Media and wildlife films tend to concentrate on the 'dramatic' mouse-eating aspect of larger frogs, without mentioning that their main diet really consists of invertebrates and occasionally smaller fellow amphibians.


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Ideally, don't give it a pinky at all. Mice, especially pinkies, are very high in lipid fats, which amphibians can't metabolise properly. Frequent ingestion results in fat build-ups around various organs including the liver and eyes, and can lead to unhealthy obesity, liver disease, blindness or even death. The odd pinky, once in a while, shouldn't cause problems, but they are really best avoided. Media and wildlife films tend to concentrate on the 'dramatic' mouse-eating aspect of larger frogs, without mentioning that their main diet really consists of invertebrates and occasionally smaller fellow amphibians.


Im with Ron on this one . I dont give them to mine . He is about 18 months old and Ive had him 14 months. They gave him only pinkies lots in the pet shop ,they told me. Ever since ,he has not had any from me( I tried twice and he wont bother with them) and has issues pooping. It can be up to 4 weeks plus before he poops , Ive gone through worrying over it and hunny baths lol. I honestly think as he had such a shite start he will always have issues pooping, and thats that. I would not recommend giving them , Mine loves large locusts worms too , gut load em and dust em :no1:


----------



## alan74 (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies i ll take into account whats been said and I think I ll give the pinkies a miss too and feed him on crickets , locust, and morio worms ect... thanks for pointing me in the right direction.


----------

